# Not Sure What to do



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure if I'm going to stay in FFA. The advisor is really 9!55!#6 me off. I feel like I'm not included in what the chapter does. I thought FFA was going to be fun and a place where I could feel included. I feel totally invisable to the advisor and the kids in it. None of my friends are in FFA but yet the people I don't like are. On the bright side, I sorta like it. When I am included in on something (which is rarely) I do have tons of fun. I did crop judging last year and I really liked it. This year, my mom told me not to do it because she is tired of seeing me be 5#!4 on by the kids and the advisor. My mom said the only thing she cares that I do in it this year is sell fruit. We had tons of people asking us for it this year, so we kinda had to sell it. I didn't even get to go to National Convention like I wanted to. I was seeing it as my last chance to get to go because it's going to be in Louisville the next 4 years and we'll have to buy a room at a hotel to stay at. My mom said she didn't want me to go and have no one to hang out with and if I get put in a group I probably wouldn't get to see everything that I wanted to. I'm so confused! I really don't know what I should do: quit or stay.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you more frustrated than having a good time? Is there anything else you can join? Is there some way to politely include yourself in things? Are the people worth hanging around and deciding to like and be a part of?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello from the mom of a kid who has a hard time socially with his peers. Are you by any chance really shy? Or even just a little bit quiet? The reason I ask is that sometimes kids who are quiet or shy and are waiting for others to notice them, or invite them to participate, come off as being disinterested and/or even rude. Does your FFA chapter know how badly you want to participate? It sounds like you really want to do FFA but you can't find your place there. No mom wants to see their child unhappy about something they can't fix so I don't blame your Mom for wanting you to quit. But please ask yourself first if you could possibly assert yourself more to get what you want out of the experience. Maybe get the FFA advisor alone and honestly tell them what is on your heart. Then after you have your answers, make your decision.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Next time your there , step up and announce yourself and what you would like to be included in.....
Sometimes you just have to be a little more assertive


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

When I read this, I swore it could have been me several years ago when I was in high school...

I know I've told you before that I had a bad FFA experience, so I may be a little biased here but this is what I would do if I was in your situation (and I basically was just a few years ago).

My advisor did not like me at all... I'm not sure why but he was rude to me the first day I met him. I was a good student and never got into trouble, but a girl who REALLY REALLY REALLY did not like me (not sure why either, she never would tell me when I asked ) told him I tried to poison her lamb even though I did nothing of the sort and the advisor didn't even care to hear my side of the story, he just believed her and treated me like s%*# from there on out. This girl who did not like me was a rather "loud" person who was good at making up stories so it wasn't long before she had basically the whole chapter (including the advisor) against me. FFA was something I was really excited to be a part of but it was ruined for me by one girl and a bad advisor. All I wanted to do was go to the school barns to feed my animals but that was too much to ask. It wasn't long before people were tearing my stuff down and flooding my animals pens and putting things in their feed. I was so mad but the advisor would not let me move my animals to another barn because it was "against the rules" even though I knew several other students who kept their animal off school property. The last straw for me was when my advisor judged our steer show and put me last even though my steer was in great shape. I had worked so hard to make my steer look as good as it did and had hauled it to tons of jackpot shows where I won, but my advisor placed me last, right behind a steer who was skin and bones :veryangry: That was it for me... I quietly quit FFA. The next year he wouldn't leave me alone and kept asking me why I quit... well he asked for it so I let him have it (which I not like me AT ALL) but he just pushed me too far. I went off on him like I never thought I would to a teacher and said things I never thought I would say to an adult but he deserved it. He got awayyyy with way too much and doesn't even deserve to still have his job after some of the things I've seen him say and do. 

He even cut me from the horse judging team because he said my score was too low after I got second overall in our district competition...:doh:

Now I'm not telling you to go yell at your teacher... but if I was you I would quit FFA. 

After I quit I was sooo much happier. I missed showing animals, but I was able to pursue me interest in agriculture and animals in different ways. I got to Pygmy/ND dwarf goats just to keep as pets, I started going to more agility trials with my dog, and I started riding horses more and worked at a barn. 

There are so may things you can do to broaden your knowledge on livestock and agriculture without being in FFA so don't suffer through it just because you think it is the only way to enjoy these things because that is what I was doing. Look for a job at a local stable or ranch, or even join 4H if you still want to show. Just look around there are TONS of agriculture related things you can do without being in FFA. 

I'm really tired so idk if that will even make sense or if I was just ranting... but I hope it helps!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Great post HaleyD ! I'm so sorry you had a tough time like that !
It's horrible to think a grown adult , teacher , someone we supposed to look up to and be able to talk comfortably to would turn a blind eye to what was really going on....it's very sad 
I was so happy that you had a chance to tell him your feelings !
I hope it got through to him that he has hurt a young persons feelings more then he realizes .......at that young age it can cause much more serious issues . Shame on that man !!!

I can't tell you enough how happy I felt when you found other activities to keep yourself active and happy in what you enjoy most ,
ANIMALS


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If you are not enjoying yourself then I would find something else. Maybe look for a local 4H group or goat club or something.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I with Haley on this one. You will gain far more knowledge in a comfortable environment than a bad one.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I never joined 4-H or FFA. This forum, the lovely breeders I bought from, and the experience of owning and breeding animals has been my teacher. If you aren't enjoying yourself, enjoy your animals! You don't need 4-H or FFA to have fun with your animals.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry I haven't got back to you guys before now. Lost computer privileges last night.

Ksalvagno-I would say, yeah I'm more frustrated than having fun. 4-H, but that really isn't an option because I can't show my goat (she's over 2 and has never been bred) and the leader has been know to take the money and keep it to herself. I guess I could try to, but I prefer to be invited to something instead of inviting myself. In my mind and my mom's the people aren't worth it.

Used2bmimi-Yes, I'm SUPER shy and socially awkward, if ya know what I mean. I think they know I want to participate but deliberately don't include me, but then again who knows what goes on in their minds. I have asserted myself and that's the problem. 

HaleyD-I know you have told me about your experience before. I didn't even know you could show animals through FFA! See what I mean! You wanna know how pathetic it is? I'm in FFA and I couldn't even tell you what it's about. That is how excluded I am.

KW-4H? Not possible. (read reply to ksalvagno) Goat club? IBGC but the goat you show has to be registered. Miracle is a grade.

Woodhaven-That is very true! But the reason I joined FFA is because I couldn't be in 4H and I wanted some connection to agriculture somehow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With the answers you gave us, sounds like you already know what you need to do. I would look around for other sources to be in agricultural things.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I've thought about this for a real long time. I think that this year I will just kinda lay out and not do anything and see if anyone says anything to me. If they do then maybe I'll consider it. The past 2 years I have tried to get involved, but this year I'm not even going to try. It's not even worth it anymore. This is my 3rd year in FFA. One of our neighboring schools offers FFA I wonder if I could join their FFA? I know I will look like the backstabber then but I really don't care. Or, maybe I should just switch schools altogether and say the hell-o with them all.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm in ffa also.. I was sentinel two years and vice pres for one year. Those three were my middle school years. Once I got in high school, pretty much the same thing happened to me. But because of my love for Ag and ffa an my not so great with 4h I decided to give it a chance and see what happend. I figured out that because I have so many friend over the country from ffa that I could still do everything just meet new people at every event and it's really nt scary like some people make it. 

One year at my state convention I had an advisor tell me to stop talking to and socializing with people I don't know and Esspecially people from her chapter. I was good friends with the state officers and they heard what happend and went and informed her that we go to leadership training things And that's what they teach. Meet new people, turn a horrible experience into a GREAT and AMAZING one. 

A ton of my friends around here think I'm crazy wen I talk to random people and meet new friends at these FFA events but I find it helpful and fun. When I need help the FFA ones always seem to be the most helpful! 

What I'm saying is try that, and hopefully you'll make it through. 
(Btw out vp at my chapter, she has hated me for the past 6 years, we were neighbors and she copied me with everything even took my sloppy seconds with the guy I dated) 

Just don't let them ruin you having a great time. It's your life not theirs, they don't have control over how much fun you have!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

How is your county agriculture agent? Ours is very involved in 4H and is actually helping us run a 4H club. He started a livestock judging and skillathon team in our county. He goes on 4H trips as a chaperone. Maybe yours agent would be willing to work with you or even help start a new club? 

I'd call the county 4H agent and see what you can do. As long as you can have 5 members you can start a club


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I would love to do 4H but I can't show my goat because she is over 2 years and has never been bred. So, 4h is a no go. My goat has CL anyway and I wouldn't want to take the chance on infecting somebody else's goat. (Not that anybody out here would even care or knows what it even is.) I think I'll just kinda chill and hang around and see how it goes. I'm not going to go out of my way though. I've went out of my way the past 2 years and it's gotten me no where.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Also, emilieanne: I saw in another thread here you show your goats through FFA? How do you do that? Is there a pet class or something you could do just for fun?


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> Also, emilieanne: I saw in another thread here you show your goats through FFA? How do you do that? Is there a pet class or something you could do just for fun?


I believe they are called SAEs (Supervised Agriculture Experience) or something along those lines. When I was in FFA that was all my chapter did and they handed out the animal registration papers at the first meeting of the year.

I'm sure someone currently in FFA can clarify that for you because I have been out for awhile now.

But if you're planning on staying in FFA I would ask your advisor about that, that's the only reason I stayed in for 3 years!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I wanted to do an SAE called goat management or something like that, but I explained to him that I only have one goat. He said:"Well, it will be difficult to do it with just one goat. You volunteer at an animal clinic or something though don't you?" My reply:"Yeah, why?" Advisor:"That could be your SAE. Ask them if you could do your SAE through them. Are you keeping track of your hours?" Me:" Yeah, I have a book that I write down my hours in and what I do there. Okay, I'll ask and let you know what they tell me." So, a week a later I told him yeah the vets office said that it was all cool and all he said was okay. Was there any paper work I had fill out or was that it?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok. At my fairs down in Florida, we can just go onto the fair website And print the application fill it out and send it in. Then your good to go! And yeah in Ag we do have SAE's (for my most recent sae i saved my now nubian goat from fleas boat load of worms and cocsidiosis, however you spell that and the day I got her she could walk now she is pregnant and more hyper than ever) buuuuut that's not how I show my goat. I show independently (as my self) with other friends of course. But there is a competition here called goat judging. It's at our state fair and it's just what it says, judge goats. 
I have an adga registered goat that just kidded and I also have two unregistered dairy goats. One Nubian and one nigerian dwarf crossed with a Nubian. I show one of those also and I do pretty great! At shows even though they don't advertise it, they do have a section for unregistered goats.. So don't go by what they just advertise. 
Any other questions just ask but it'll be quicker if you message me. As I am dealing with two kids that just got disbudded today! Lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> I wanted to do an SAE called goat management or something like that, but I explained to him that I only have one goat. He said:"Well, it will be difficult to do it with just one goat. You volunteer at an animal clinic or something though don't you?" My reply:"Yeah, why?" Advisor:"That could be your SAE. Ask them if you could do your SAE through them. Are you keeping track of your hours?" Me:" Yeah, I have a book that I write down my hours in and what I do there. Okay, I'll ask and let you know what they tell me." So, a week a later I told him yeah the vets office said that it was all cool and all he said was okay. Was there any paper work I had fill out or was that it?


Oh and that should have been it. No paper work or anything that I have heard of.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Okay that makes alot more sense now. I really appreciate you helping me out. We have dairy goat judging here. I've talked about doing it with my advisor he's says:"But it's in the summer" or "You need 4 people." Considering I'm the only one who wants to do it it's probably not going to happen. It would be super fun though and something I would be really good at.


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

After reading online about SAEs I just realized my advisor never mentioned them to us at all. I ask him once about them and he said that's what we were doing when we raised animals for show but it looks like you can do a lot of different things for an SAE. 

When I was in FFA I did three different shows each year. I did the county livestock show, the school district livestock show and rodeo. and the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo. 

The school district show was the one most students participated in. This was the only one every mentioned at meetings and that's where they handed out the registration forms. For this particular show you could do rabbits, chickens, turkeys, market lambs, market goats, market pigs, or market steers. Since this was a school district show everyone paid the same price for their animal (all steers the same price, all goats the same price, all chickens the same price etc.) and then you went to a selection where you got to pick an animal out of a pen. I guess they did this to make things more fair so someone couldn't just buy a really expensive animal and win, it gave everyone an equal chance. 

The other two shows I had to enter on my own and found the registration forms on the website. After you register your animal you take it to get tagged on whatever day they tell you to then you are signed up and ready to go.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HaleyD said:


> After reading online about SAEs I just realized my advisor never mentioned them to us at all. I ask him once about them and he said that's what we were doing when we raised animals for show but it looks like you can do a lot of different things for an SAE.
> 
> When I was in FFA I did three different shows each year. I did the county livestock show, the school district livestock show and rodeo. and the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo.
> 
> ...


See, here it's if you wanna do an animal you have to go get it there's no help and you pay whatever you want for it. 
But I have NEVER heard of getting tagged on whatever day?
We have to have certain tags but you usually buy your animal with the tag in already..


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> See, here it's if you wanna do an animal you have to go get it there's no help and you pay whatever you want for it.
> But I have NEVER heard of getting tagged on whatever day?
> We have to have certain tags you usually buy your animal with the tag in already..


The animals for the district show come already tagged (the ones in the selection) but for Houston and county show you can get a goat from anywhere and they don't have tags. They have a "tag in" day for those two shows where you bring your animal to the show grounds (not just goats but any animal showing) and they tag and/or tattoo them for the show.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HaleyD said:


> The animals for the district show come already tagged (the ones in the selection) but for Houston and county show you can get a goat from anywhere and they don't have tags. They have a "tag in" day for those two shows where you bring your animal to the show grounds (not just goats but any animal showing) and they tag and/or tattoo them for the show.


That's cool! 
In the southern states over here in Florida it's required for goats and sheep to have a scrapies tag and you really shouldn't even sell an animal without the scrapies tags.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

My doe isn't tagged and that's part of the reason why I can't show her in 4H because they have to be tagged. I don't want my goat tagged, it'll make her look ridiculous. Our FFA and school in general is really small, probably only 500 kids total K-12. We probably have about 20-25 kids in our chapter which is really good for us. I think that's why I didn't know you could show animals through FFA because we don't do that here. The main things we do are crops and soils judging. Other than that, we really don't do anything.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> My doe isn't tagged and that's part of the reason why I can't show her in 4H because they have to be tagged. I don't want my goat tagged, it'll make her look ridiculous. Our FFA and school in general is really small, probably only 500 kids total K-12. We probably have about 20-25 kids in our chapter which is really good for us. I think that's why I didn't know you could show animals through FFA because we don't do that here. The main things we do are crops and soils judging. Other than that, we really don't do anything.


What kind of tags are you talking about? Because the tags I have on my goats are about an inch long if that and like under a centimeter thick. There's two sides but they're not big.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

The scrapie tags. They are required for meat goats that are not registered.


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

None of my goats ever had scrapie tags, from what I read online just now it says in Texas they only have to have them if they are over 18 months old and I showed and sold all my market wethers before that age. I bought them all fairly young with no tags. 

caprine crazy- wow your school is small! My high school was 9-12th grade and had nearly 4,000 students! Our FFA Chapter only had about 15 though, and that number is going down every year due to that stupid advisor


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HaleyD said:


> None of my goats ever had scrapie tags, from what I read online just now it says in Texas they only have to have them if they are over 18 months old and I showed and sold all my market wethers before that age. I bought them all fairly young with no tags.
> 
> caprine crazy- wow your school is small! My high school was 9-12th grade and had nearly 4,000 students! Our FFA Chapter only had about 15 though, and that number is going down every year due to that stupid advisor


Yeah; we hae about 11 members over here because 1 my advisor is pretty stupid. 
2, were not allowed to have animals. And that's what people are In it for.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I grew up in the city and never heard of 4H or FFA until later in life. But reading your posts it sounds like you are not getting the advice you need. If your FFA chapter is more into plants then animals, that could be part of your problem. You are interested in stuff the advisor may not know much about or even care about. I am wondering if there is someone higher up in leadership that may be able to help you out? Is there a regional or state leader you could contact? I really enjoyed watching some of the National FFA Convention on RFDTV, so I know there is some student leadership out there. Maybe contacting a local AG Univ. FFA group and seeking help from students there. If you really want to stay involved the answer may be seeking assistance somewhere else. Your school may not have enough students interested in goat activites, but maybe another school chapter would be happy to have you join them so together you could make the needed numbers of people to do that activity. 

And I am sorry you have been unable to make friends in your FFA Chapter. I know other teenagers can be so mean sometimes. It has been a long time since I was in school but I remember some of them did some really mean things to me. It is never easy. I hope you can find a path that makes your last couple years of school more fun.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

emilieanne said:


> Yeah; we hae about 11 members over here because 1 my advisor is pretty stupid.
> 2, were not allowed to have animals. And that's what people are In it for.


Is there a reason you are not allowed to have animals? That seems strange to me.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Texas.girl said:


> Is there a reason you are not allowed to have animals? That seems strange to me.


Yes, because my principal is gay.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't feel bad emilieanne mine is too. I've been told that all he does is sit and watch the cameras all day long. Sometimes, he will just randomly show up in my class and sit in the back of the room and take notes. We are not allowed to go to the vending machines at all during the day, which dumb in my opinion. 

Texas Girl-It's not that my advisor doesn't know stuff about goats (he judges goats sometimes for his county fair) and I think all of our members excluding a 3 or 4 own livestock of some sort. It's more of what we do good at. Our crops team went to state last year and is going again this weekend. I am the only person in FFA that wants to do goat judging. There is one other girl besides me that has goats, but she's doesn't really do much with FFA. I don't even know if she's a member this year or not. 

The problem is (with making friends) is that I am shy and socially awkward. I'm a practical type of person. I am quite the opposite of my peers. I just don't really like the same things they do. That's why I only have like 2 friends. One of them is a senior this year. I guess I just don't know how to make friends.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> Don't feel bad emilieanne mine is too. I've been told that all he does is sit and watch the cameras all day long. Sometimes, he will just randomly show up in my class and sit in the back of the room and take notes. We are not allowed to go to the vending machines at all during the day, which dumb in my opinion.
> 
> Texas Girl-It's not that my advisor doesn't know stuff about goats (he judges goats sometimes for his county fair) and I think all of our members excluding a 3 or 4 own livestock of some sort. It's more of what we do good at. Our crops team went to state last year and is going again this weekend. I am the only person in FFA that wants to do goat judging. There is one other girl besides me that has goats, but she's doesn't really do much with FFA. I don't even know if she's a member this year or not.
> 
> The problem is (with making friends) is that I am shy and socially awkward. I'm a practical type of person. I am quite the opposite of my peers. I just don't really like the same things they do. That's why I only have like 2 friends. One of them is a senior this year. I guess I just don't know how to make friends.


I don't wanna say it's easy because it can be hard, I use to be quiet as freak an now well I will talk to anyone tell them anything! 
Just be yourself. Be chill! Don't worry about people having an opinion about you because that's their opinion, you have opinions too! Hey, I have opinions and I understand that people have theirs also. I could walk around school and be hated for being random but if I'm walking around state convention for ffa, I'm loved more for the same reason!! So, don't be scared to be yourself or talk to people!!

Over here in the back of our manuals at convention we have all the chapters on like the last page and you can get people to sign for there! It's a great way to meet new people And start up a conversation! 
103 signatures in my first one!!


----------



## Goatgirl10 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm in FFA but I don't have that situation but if it was me I would definitely drop FFA and join a 4-H group in your area.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

4H: no go. The leader in my area steals money from your dues and fundraisers and keeps it to herself. She's a foolish little child. I couldn't even show my doe because she over 2 years old and has never been bred. They have a pet class, but she wouldn't 'qualify' as a pet because she the ability to get pregnant. I wish there was an easy solution to this.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> 4H: no go. The leader in my area steals money from your dues and fundraisers and keeps it to herself. She's a foolish little child. I couldn't even show my doe because she over 2 years old and has never been bred. They have a pet class, but she wouldn't 'qualify' as a pet because she the ability to get pregnant. I wish there was an easy solution to this.


Aww! I'm sorry:/
But yeah, I'm not to clear on that whole pet class older than two thing..?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

To show Boer does out here the doe has to have kidded at least once by the time she is 2 years old. my goat is 2 years and 3 months and has not kidded and will probably never have babies. 

I overheard one of the other girls in FFA talking to her friends today and she said she is also considering quitting because the advisor is a total ******. State crop judging was this past weekend. She was saying that our advisor was really upset with the team because they didn't do well. Well, they didn't get serious about practicing until the week before so why wouldn't they do well? She was saying that all we ever do is screw around (which is true). She tried talking to him about doing a horse SAE and the first 2 times she talked to him about it she didn't get a clear answer from him about how to do it and whatever had you. The 3rd time she talked to him about it he told her she could not do it! What kind of advisor does that! Seriously? I also found out today that if I want to go to National Convention next year that you have to do CDEs. So, guess who's not going to National Convention next year? This Girl!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> To show Boer does out here the doe has to have kidded at least once by the time she is 2 years old. my goat is 2 years and 3 months and has not kidded and will probably never have babies.
> 
> I overheard one of the other girls in FFA talking to her friends today and she said she is also considering quitting because the advisor is a total ******. State crop judging was this past weekend. She was saying that our advisor was really upset with the team because they didn't do well. Well, they didn't get serious about practicing until the week before so why wouldn't they do well? She was saying that all we ever do is screw around (which is true). She tried talking to him about doing a horse SAE and the first 2 times she talked to him about it she didn't get a clear answer from him about how to do it and whatever had you. The 3rd time she talked to him about it he told her she could not do it! What kind of advisor does that! Seriously? I also found out today that if I want to go to National Convention next year that you have to do CDEs. So, guess who's not going to National Convention next year? This Girl!


Aww I'm sorry!! 
Well, talk to that person that's also thinking about quitting!! 
In my Ag class, we actually all follow eAchother on twitter ad I know it's bad but sometimes we cheat through that. And we checked it, a fellow student in that class that is an officer, posted #teamnewagteacher and some other things. 
We all agreed on it. It's pretty bad when your advisor is so bad that only 3 of the officers will show up.. So I'm actually kind of in the same position as you Re right now! Lol


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

Caprine crazy I've been in your exact place pretty much and the best thing I ever did was quit. I'm not "a quitter" or anything like that, but FFA was wasting my time because of my bad advisor. I was much happier doing my own thing on my own time. I was actually able to graduate high school a semester early because I stopped wasting my time in ag classes where I wasn't learning anything


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HaleyD said:


> Caprine crazy I've been in your exact place pretty much and the best thing I ever did was quit. I'm not "a quitter" or anything like that, but FFA was wasting my time because of my bad advisor. I was much happier doing my own thing on my own time. I was actually able to graduate high school a semester early because I stopped wasting my time in ag classes where I wasn't learning anything


Exactly! See, I did goats and also an officer position and had to keep track of 148 members! Now I do my goats and goat judging and some things in ffa but not much, I'm makin more money am going more places than I wa before! I have more time there for I can get more goats and more does with child means more mooooney! 
It was hard to part with my ffa life but I see all the people I use to and more at some of my shows.i like up in Daytona, and I have friends south if Miami that I see at shows.. So if it's ment to be, it'll work out! Just do what's best for you!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I felt alot better after I heard what she was saying. I thought to myself,"I'm not the only one who thinks Mr. Dunn is a total butt!" I was really happy. I think I have finally decided that FFA is not worth my time. Especially if I'm just going to continually be shoved away from them. I'm probably only going to be in it just to sell fruit. When you have people asking you if you are selling it, then you can't really quit all the way. I'm not going to put myself through the stress of this anymore. I've put up with this $#!t for 3 years now. I think I will feel a whole lot better after I'm all done with it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for you all, you deserve to have every chance in FFA/4-H. I feel blessed that we have a nice livestock club here for my kids. Most of the kids do the country ham project, but there are more planning to show livestock in 2013. My kids and one other boy showed goats last year, and now there are 2-3 other kids planning to show. 

I remember when I lived in Indiana, the middle/high school I attended for a year there, I was in FFA, and don't recall them every saying anything about showing animals. I thought I'd love it, but I was bored out of my mind, they only talked about crops pretty much. I didn't mind trying to learn about crops since it's a huge part of the Indiana agriculture, but had I have known about goats, etc. I would totally have tried to get an animal to show.

Caprine Crazy - we don't have much land, but I tell ya, if I lived close enough to you I would have let you keep a goat at my place so you could show. I really wish it was an option for you.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I wish we did have a better program out here. I have had my chance, but I've decide that it's not worth wasting my time on. They don't have anything to do with me. That just tells me I'm not needed. A lot of kids show pigs out here too. I had never heard about showing animals in FFA until I joined here. I enjoyed crop judging last year, mainly because I was better at grain grading than my adviser's 'favorite'. 
Aww! That's so sweet of you Candice! I really wish that that could happen!


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

National 4H Rules state that you can start your own club so long as you have kids from at least 2 families (and one adult willing to be a leader). Find one friend with similar interests (somebody else who dropped from the club with the bad leader?) and start your own club. 

State rules vary dramatically -- some states I'm finding 4H requires animals be registered -- but my state (MI) has all kinds of pet classes. CL will be an issue though -- virtually all shows require a health check.


----------

